

Mahbod Moghadam (RapGenius) brags about abusing Vyvanse at Disrupt NY 2013 - rickhanlonii
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4NAzQPll7Lo#t=561s

======
pizza
abusing?

